# Putting weight on a little doe



## LittleFeatherFarm (Jun 1, 2015)

This is our first year with goats. My little girl is showing 4h market goats so we bought a boer wether and a boer doe. The wether grew like crazy and was big and solid. Unfortunately he got bad stressed when some unusually cold weather came through right after we wormed him and we lost him (of course, he lived long enough to drive up a big ol' vet bill before dying in the parking lot. Oy!) Now we have just the doe, who was really just to keep him company, for my daughter to show. She is sweet, but REALLY narrow and for some reason, she just won't put on weight. She was born in December and only weighs 45 lbs. She has free choice to feed all the time. We are feeding the standard show goat mix with ruminsin (sp?) from our local feed store that was recommended by the people we got them from. We are top dressing with calf manna. What can we add to beef her up? How can we encourage her to eat more? I've included some pictures, sorry they aren't the best. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe treat her with cocci

Im not that experienced hopefully someone else comes


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

Its always best to do a fecal test before you treat for worms or cocci. No reason to treat if not present and you want to do another test after you treat to make sure the treatment worked.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you know what the wether died from? So sorry he couldn't be saved, what a shame  it's been a hard year on everyone, your not alone ♥

I'd definitely start with doing a fecal to make sure she isn't wormy. Does she have a buddy? If not I would get her one depending on how long your daughter will keep her? She might be lonely.

If you have a feed tag that you can share that might help get some opinions on things you could add.

Is she getting loose mineral? Make sure she has loose mineral.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to have a fecal done to include coccidia. Even if you use a preventative, they can still get it. Not gaining weight and growing well is a sign they have had coccidia or other parasites.


----------

